

Orson Scott Card: Mentor, Friend, Bigot - nealabq
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2013/10/enders-game/

======
VaedaStrike
Please actually read the quotes in context before passing any judgement--

[http://www.hatrack.com/misc/Quotes_in_Context.shtml](http://www.hatrack.com/misc/Quotes_in_Context.shtml)

